# analog vs digital cables



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

I am looking for stereo cable to run from my turntable to my preamp. I see so many options and am wondering what the differences between analog and digital cables are? I would guess that analog cables would suit the needs from my turntable to my preamp... 
Also digital stereo cables would be best to run from my tv to my preamp, correct?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

"Digital" RCA cables are designed to carry high frequency analog signals: digital signals are "square waves". (Maintaining the quality of the digital square waves reduces the number of errors seen by the digital receiver circuitry.) They are made from 75 ohm coax and, except for the name, are identical to RCA video cables. 

Many analog RCA audio cables are made using a pair of wires twisted around one another. They usually have a high-frequency (megahertz) rolloff which makes them unsuitable for video or digital audio. 

However, many analog RCA audio cables are made using 75 ohm coax, just because it's easier (cheaper) to use the same wiring in all of a company's products.

If there's a long distance (several meters) between your turntable and your amp, it might be appropriate to consider XLR connections -- but that's usually unnecessary unless the equipment is in an electrically noisy environment.

In other words, it really doesn't matter technically which kind you get unless the cables are poorly made. (Too many cables, including expensive boutique cables, have poorly assembled and/or poorly designed connectors.) Get the ones which make you feel better owning them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There are also Turntable Cables for TT's that do not have RCA Outputs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

More important for a turntable is to have low capacitance cables.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

If the turntable is a significant distance from the amp (or receiver) it might be appropriate to get a phono-preamp which sits next to the turntable. The line-level outputs of the preamp would have less of a problem with the longer distance than the phono-level signals.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

selden said:


> If the turntable is a significant distance from the amp (or receiver) it might be appropriate to get a phono-preamp which sits next to the turntable. The line-level outputs of the preamp would have less of a problem with the longer distance than the phono-level signals.


I totally agree with the above statement, your turntable or tonearm cable should be kept to a minimum length, I would say no more than 2 - 2 1/2 meters. If you can locate the table close enough to your receiver or whatever it is your will be using for the phono stage (preamp) this will be fine. If you have to locate the table a longer distance away from your receiver etc. you will need an external or outboard phono preamp. You would connect your table to the phono preamp and from that run a stereo (pair) length of cable to a line level input on your receiver or whatever you will be using. At this point length of cable is not that critical although I would recommend a shielded low capacitance cable such as LC-1 from BJC, it is 12pf/ft, terminated well and flexible. No snake oil here just good quality at very reasonable prices. I have experienced some signal loss (dB) and hum (noise) with longer runs of cable with higher capacitance and inferior shielding. My table is some 12-15 feet from the rest of my setup and I use a phono preamp with output through a 12' length of LC-1 to line level input on receiver, it has no problem driving these cables. Hope this helps.
Best regards


----------

